# Bacon Safe to Eat After Cooling in Oven All Night



## akfireice (Jan 1, 2017)

Smoked some buckboard bacon last night and got it to 132 in the smoker.  Took it out to finish in the oven at 200 then promptly got involved in New Years festivities and forgot about it.  My Wife turned the oven off about 2 or 3 hours after it was put in so I know it got over 150 however it spent the night cooling in the oven and when I remembered it this morning I put it in the  fridge.  It was cured with Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure.  I assuming its probably still safe to eat, but wanted some other input.  Thanks


----------



## joel11230 (Jan 2, 2017)

I would eat it


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 11, 2021)

Hmm. Trolling for info here on BBB, and I came across this thread. Looks like this was *akfireice*'s only post. I guess he ate it.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 11, 2021)

Since the thread is almost 4 years old, and he only posted one other time, maybe he did eat it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Hmm. Trolling for info here on BBB, and I came across this thread. Looks like this was *akfireice*'s only post. I guess he ate it.


In this case, the BB is fine. If you are concerned about it, fry it or otherwise cook before eating. A lot of folks just cold smoke belly and BB bacon, sometimes for days. Cook it before eating and it’s safe.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2021)

It was cured therefore safe. I like High Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure and use it most of time I use it on belly bacon as well


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 12, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> It was cured therefore safe. I like High Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure and use it most of time I use it on belly bacon as well


Chops with the Buckboard cure are really good too. I'll cure 3/4 inch ones 48 hours.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Chops with the Buckboard cure are really good too. I'll cure 3/4 inch ones 48 hours.


That sounds really good!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 12, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Chops with the Buckboard cure are really good too. I'll cure 3/4 inch ones 48 hours.



Sounds good another thing to add to the long list of things I need to try


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 12, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That sounds really good!
> 
> Ryan





pineywoods said:


> Sounds good another thing to add to the long list of things I need to try



I just posted these in the buckboard thread, here are photos


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 22, 2021)

The Kroger stores in my area used to sell cured and smoked pork chops.  Dayam they were good.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 22, 2021)

Added to the list to try...cured pork chops....


----------

